# T3



## dboi (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

I am going to start using T3 but have heard you need to be careful with it. Could somebody please advise me on the best way to use it?
I am about 230lbs, probably 10+% body fat and intend to use Winstrol Tabs (5mg) with it.
The T3 is 100mcg from LA Anabolics
Any advice would be most appreciated


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 23, 2011)

You'll know when you have used too much.  When you start shaking and sweating like a fiend, you need to lay off a scoop.


----------



## booze (Sep 23, 2011)

start with 25mcg and work your way up from there. dont go above 100mcg. people say 50-75mcg is the sweet spot.


----------



## wannashred (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of people say taper up n down it's bullshit IMO do you gradually increase your test dose daily? Anyway I've ran 125mcg but like to sit at 80mcg a day. I'm down 10lbs this week. Whole nother story though. !




Big Pimpin said:


> You'll know when you have used too much.  When you start shaking and sweating like a fiend, you need to lay off a scoop.



From T3? Arent you thinking Clen? 


---
- 

HOOGIE FOR LIFE


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 23, 2011)

wannashred said:


> Lots of people say taper up n down it's bullshit IMO do you gradually increase your test dose daily? Anyway I've ran 125mcg but like to sit at 80mcg a day. I'm down 10lbs this week. Whole nother story though. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The T3 I've had did that.  Unless it was mislabeled Clen.


----------



## Hell (Sep 23, 2011)

50mcg should be fine for a good while. After a couple weeks u can bump it up if you like. I agree with above, tapering is bull, especially up, down maybe...


----------



## dboi (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, thanks guys I do appreciate the feedback!
If the tabs are 100mcg each, do I assume I have to break them up to drop the dosages you all advise? That's probably a silly question but I have to ask. There seems to be some confliction with tapering so I might just start on 100mcg and see how I go. I don't drink coffee so won't matter but I've used Clen before and that shit made me shake and sweat like hell!!
Thanks very much guys, I do appreciate your help
dboi


----------



## FUZO (Sep 24, 2011)

I stay at 50mcg for 4-6 weeks,yes break them in half


----------



## Hell (Sep 24, 2011)

FUZO said:


> I stay at 50mcg for 4-6 weeks,yes break them in half



^^^^
This...


----------



## beautifulpeople (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell said:


> ^^^^
> This...


 
Might as well do the 6 if you're gonna do the 4.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 24, 2011)

Good info, there should be a T3 FAQ as a sticky here....


----------



## dboi (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey thanks guys, this is great stuff!
I used 50mcg this morning, didn't shake or sweat much but could feel it if that makes sense.
I'll try a full tab tomorrow, if that shakes me up I'll have a good bracket to work from and run 75mcg per day. I actually hadn't looked at the tabs, see they can be broken into 1/4's which is handy.
I'll keep you all posted. I'm stacking it with Stanazol 5mg tabs, using 8 of them per day (3, 3, 2)
Thanks again so much, this site is already worth its weight in gold!
dboi


----------



## booze (Sep 25, 2011)

youre using the stana by itself? no test?


----------



## dboi (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, T3 and Stan only. Have a bunch of Anavar and HGH as well but will add those in when I finish the Stan. I did 100mcg T3 this morning, it was about right. No shakes but I felt hot and sweated pretty well. Stacking it with 30mg Stan a day. As I get more into my workouts I'll start the Anavar but heard HGH and T3 aren't a good mix so I'll start that in 6 weeks


----------



## moresize (Sep 26, 2011)

what is you cycle history? sorry going to sound like an ass but this whole cycle does not sound good.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 26, 2011)

I found it works great to kill fat but will also attack muscle. If you are on a super strict diet I would be careful, if anything and calories for the first couple weeks and see how it goes. If you are at 10% it will shred you up fast!! I lost 20lbs in 4 weeks at 50mcg a day.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 26, 2011)

dboi said:


> Yep, T3 and Stan only. Have a bunch of Anavar and HGH as well but will add those in when I finish the Stan. I did 100mcg T3 this morning, it was about right. No shakes but I felt hot and sweated pretty well. Stacking it with 30mg Stan a day. As I get more into my workouts I'll start the Anavar but heard HGH and T3 aren't a good mix so I'll start that in 6 weeks



That's a shitty cycle. Why are you doing this? How much test are you pinning? T3 shouldn't really give you any jitters it a thyroid hormone not a stimulant. It doesn't do anything after one dose it takes time just like any other hormone.


----------



## dboi (Sep 27, 2011)

Good advice, thanks.
Can you suggest a cycle that isn't so shitty? I have a bunch of Anavar, HGH, T3 and Stanazol-all tabs except the HGH.
I don't have any test, are you suggesting I start using it? If so, what anti-estrogen should I take in conjunction with it?
Go ahead and advise me on a cycle you'd recommend as an FYI
Cheers bud
dboi


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 27, 2011)

What are your goals with this cycle? I can help you out with a little more info


----------



## dboi (Sep 27, 2011)

I want to decrease my body fat levels and build muscle, however, not too much muscle.
I am a large person (not fat) but put on size easily so I want to build and shape my physique without exploding like I have before when using IM steroids such as Deca, Sus and other oils.
I can't control my diet as I would back home, however, I supplement what I can through protein shakes/bars.
I'm no stranger to working out but it would appear I'm not using my steroids properly. Perhaps I'll get better results with better/proper usage.
I can get a swathe of steroids where I currently am, I have just over 2 months before I go home where I won't have access to them at all. Go Australia.....
Thanks dude
dboi


----------



## booze (Sep 28, 2011)

add some test enth. dont run stan by itself. im currently running enth and equipoise/boldenone.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 28, 2011)

Get some test p run that at 100mg eod. you can use your winny at 50 mg a day and run the t3 at 50 mcg. You wont blow up unless your diet dictates it. size gains are mainly due to diet. Aas only helps increase the use of the macros you ingest and transports them into the muscle faster. ie, more food more size. Keep cardio up and calories modrate and you will get shredded. Its pretty simple guys just like to make it harder than it is lol! Oh ya the reason i say use prop is because you only have 2 months and it kicks in within a week or two where as enth can take 3 or 4 weeksto see results which is time wasted in your case. good luck brother.


----------



## Hell (Sep 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Get some test p run that at 100mg eod. you can use your winny at 50 mg a day and run the t3 at 50 mcg. You wont blow up unless your diet dictates it. size gains are mainly due to diet. Aas only helps increase the use of the macros you ingest and transports them into the muscle faster. ie, more food more size. Keep cardio up and calories modrate and you will get shredded. Its pretty simple guys just like to make it harder than it is lol! Oh ya the reason i say use prop is because you only have 2 months and it kicks in within a week or two where as enth can take 3 or 4 weeksto see results which is time wasted in your case. good luck brother.



^^^
Solid Advice!


----------

